# Plant ID...Found Locally



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Found this plant locally while working...its been submerged for almost a month..growing roots very well in the substrate..it has grown about 5 inches and has put off a small side shoot recently.. i wish i would have taken a picture of the emmersed form..i will try and find another plant in the same location this week some time but im sure someone knows what it is
thanks
sean


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Rotala ramosior._ 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=192&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

i seen that you posted on my thread over on tpt.. to me the leaves look a little different but it could still be converting from immersed to submersed


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not quite so easy to get it to grow the wavy leaves like that. Needs to be doing well with lots of light. And also, plants from different locations can look different. Some from Florida grow red submerged.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

interesting...thank you sir


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure. Have a look here:
http://www.missouriplants.com/Pinkopp/Rotala_ramosior_page.html


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

i actually was in missouri a month ago and collected a couple different specimens (kinda hoping that they were ramosior) and none of them turned out to be anything but i did have them in a different tank...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> And also, plants from different locations can look different. Some from Florida grow red submerged.


Interesting! Do they look like Rotala sp. 'Sunset'?

Btw., the R. sp. 'Sunset' has entered the hobby in Europe recently. I've heard it's already confused with Cuphea anagalloidea in the Netherlands.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Somewhat similar, but this is not quite as red (at least not when I was keeping it) but with wider leaves. I think they're likely the same species.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank You; so other species can be excluded? (I don't have Cook's Rotala revision yet)
I've read that the R. ramosior areal stretches to Central and South America - who knows, perhaps the 'Sunset' comes from one of the collections in Brazil where plants like Cuphea a., Rotala mex. 'Araguaia', 'Goias' etc. were collected?


----------

